# Doomsday Defiler Weapons Upgrade



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

So I've decided to give my Doomsday Defiler a bigger, better weapon system. I call it the Cyclone Earthcrusher. Unfortunately the thing is too big to just glue on the back of my defiler, so I'm having to build a frame to support it. This is my project log of building the frame and attaching the monstrosity that is the Earthcrusher.

Earthcrusher Range: 120'' S9 AP3 Type: 10'' Blast, Earthcrusher Ability*

*Earthcrusher Ability- such is the destructive force of the Earthcrusher that it completely obliterates the terrain in the area of its blast radius. Mark the area where the Earthcrusher hits after scattering. This area counts as difficult terrain for the rest of the game and grants a 5+ cover save.

Also, if anyone has any ideas on making the gun look more realistic please let me know. I'm not the best at modelling so all input would be appreciated. As far as the obvious gaps in the gun, there is tape over them and they should be covered after I spray paint it.


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

personally I would start totally from scratch and make the defiler's body a lot closer to the ground make it look like it's straining to move under the weight of the EarthCrusher cannon. 

Second thing, build in massive secondary hydralics on the legs of the defiler. I mean it's main job is to haul this giant honking cannon around it need to have been built to handle it. 

Third thing, move the 'head' of the defiler to the front of the body so it's out of the way of the cannon itself.

I'm not totally sure what exactly you're going for, but here's some images I found online that might give you some ideas:


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Now those are some big ass guns. Thanks for the help +rep


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Update to frame


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

The gun is on!!!


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Add holes/ slots in the end of the guns barrels, these are put of guns/ cannons to help reduce the "wander" when fired.










Ejection ports for the spent shell casings or a breach hatch at the very back for breach loading.

Imagine a set of 8 guns from a battleship.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

could do with some rivets on the box at the back, and maybe some banding around the barrels to break it up a bit. possibly some of the icons from the tank sprue on the box aswell


----------



## ogyon (Sep 27, 2010)

damn, it's a nice project. As and ork player, I always like big guns when I see then on looted wagons.. IMO you could use some Caterpillar Tank Wheels on your construction to seem some more realistic. Then to get a slaanesh feeling, try to cut some daemonettes in half or something, and glue them on the vehicle as if they were part of it.. (not inside it put as if the vehicle is alive).


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

ogyon said:


> IMO you could use some Caterpillar Tank Wheels on your construction to seem some more realistic.


But then it wouldn't be much of a defiler now would it 

Just messin' thanks for the help tho to everyone


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Added some spiky bits and armor to the earthcrusher and added a chaos techmarine riding the defiler.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Unbelievably this is even more evil than before. Fine work indeed. I like it.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

So someone at my LGS has some welding equipment and lathing stuff and offered to work on the barrels of my defiler. I just need some ideas of what to have him do on them. I was thinking of doing the step look where it looks like a skinnier barrel is placed in a thicker on at the base.


----------

